# Barking Problem



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella seems to be very territorial. I live in a condo and I have to tie her up outside my front door when she needs to potty. We live on a corner and there's a lot of foot traffic on our avenue. 

When she's outside, she barks like crazy whenever anyone walks by and goes nuts if they have a dog or two with them. It drives me bonkers. She knows what "no barking" means and if I'm in the doorway watching, she doesn't bark at people but she still does if they have dogs. I make her come in whenever she barks but it doesn't seem to deter her if I'm not looking. 


Another problem is my dining room picture window also faces this avenue and she can see it from my living room picture window as well. Again, if I'm in the room and say no barking, she doesn't but if I'm not there, look out. I'm entertaining the idea of a bark collar. Has anyone had any success with them? Which kind would you get if you were to get one? They have the ones that spray lemon or citronella, the kind that emit a sound when they bark and also the one that sends a current, although I don't want to really go that way.

I do plan to talk to my vet about it next month when she goes in for her yearly checkup.

Help, she doesn't bark at all when we're alone in the house and no one walks by. She doesn't bark at other people when we're out walking either. It was a snowy but nice quiet winter  But, now that Spring weather has arrived, more and more people are out. I'm dreading the summer when there are twice as many people going by.

ETA: She also barks at people when they come in the house, especially if it's a man. She's never been hurt or frightened by one, we just don't get many men visitors unfortunately  She barks until she realizes they're ok and then is as quiet as can be. Is she protecting me or what's going on? My girlfriends and family think it's funny and play with her for awhile when they come until she settles down. It's nice they love her but she needs to learn not to bark like that.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

maybe she does not feel "safe" being tied up there. I would find it vulnerable.
Are you not afraid someone will take her? Maybe I am not understanding correctly.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

> maybe she does not feel "safe" being tied up there. I would find it vulnerable.
> Are you not afraid someone will take her? Maybe I am not understanding correctly.


It's the only option and no, I'm not afraid anyone will take her. I keep a close watch on her and she would go crazy if anyone came up the sidewalk. I don't leave her out for very long at all, maybe 5-10 minutes tops. We live in a one level condo so it's like a house with one attached next door. She can go to three sides of the condo and can see for quite distance in all directions. I want her to quit barking when people walk by on the sidewalk that runs along the street and in front of our condo.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would talk to a dog trainer. I'm sure there is some way to stop this behavior. Although it is their job to warn us by barking. I tend to reward mine for barking when someone goes by. Of course my street isn't that busy.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm sorry about Stella's barking. I tried the spray collars. They work to stop barking only while they are on. My favorite one is SpraySense™ Anti-Bark Collar by Premeir. I did some research and many of these collars tend to break. My dog quickly figured out that if I took the collar off, he could bark again. The collars are heavy and I didn't want to leave it on too long, so I gave up on it. Personally, I couldn't use a shock collar. I really think that training is the best option, although I don't know what you would do. I agree that calling a behaviorist to the home is the best. In one session, they should be able to give you the steps needed to practice. Good luck.


----------

